# Monumento a los Caídos en el Campo de Marte



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*FOTOS DE JAVI270270 & JOSEPI* (por favor corregir el título : mnoumento por "monumento")


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gusta el trazado urbano del parque, limpio y recto... El monumento, hermoso !


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Muy buen monumento, es parque también muy bueno.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*A ver si puede ir a "Nuestro Patrimonio"...*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito monumento, nunca lo había visto con tanto detalle.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Aunque parezca mentira...*

Muchísima gente que conozco ha opinado igual que tú... incluso reconocen haberse quedado sorprendidos como un monumento tan grande,tan imponente y tan hermoso,lo hayan visto muy a la ligera...como está dentro del Campo de Marte,lo han visto "a lo lejos" desde las avenidas Salaverry ó con mayor dificultad desde la avenida 28 de Julio...Yo mismo recién éste año lo he valorado en su total dimensión al haber recorrido el Campo de Marte y bordeado el monumento...


El Bajopontino said:


> Que bonito monumento, nunca lo había visto con tanto detalle.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Quién lo mandó a construir?


----------

